# Movie Medic Trauma Kit



## DiveMedic (Jan 17, 2010)

Hello all.

I just recently became an EMT-B and have an opportunity to work as a movie/set Medic.  I have to have my own gear, so I'm looking for suggestions as to what kind of kit to put together.  I have some stuff already, since I have been trained as a a Diving Medic.

So far I have:


O2 Kit with 2 Jumbo D Cylinders
BVM - 1 Adult and 1 Child
BP Cuff Kit and Stethoscope
Pulse Oximeter
OPA Kit
NPA Kit
Suction Unit
Pocket Mask
Gloves
Eye Shields (Safety Glasses)
Shears

Any suggestions or supply lists would be greatly appreciated.  I'm also looking for a good Trauma Bag to carry it all and any recommendations on where to buy from.

Thanks in advance !!


----------



## ki4mus (Jan 17, 2010)

assorted bandages, trauma pads, tape, shears,splints (frack pack, and sam splints. forget the band-aids (unless it's a kid tell them to suck-it up) cravats......and a GOOD bag to hold it....

find out what kind of stunts they are doing (if any for specialty equipment) water gel makes a good burn-kit...and other stuff like throw bags,

also, see how far out the nearest ambulance is and see if it would be beneficial to have something like a backboard and stuff a bag of towel rolls, spider straps, and that kind of stuff....

basic )2/trauma sets can be had premade that are good starting points...


----------



## ki4mus (Jan 17, 2010)

try looking at galls for bags and premade kits.....then find it somewhere else cheaper.......savelifes.com (I think) has good prices on alot of stuff, Chinook has some cool toys, and E-bay is awesome if you play it right


be careful about carrying meds, being in more of a "stationed" roll you might be able to get away with some NSAIDs, ant-acids, and basic OTC meds, ask your medical director or state office of EMS...

below is my kit, used in addition to O2 (size-D) and zoll-1600. 

(you might look into an AED, try to find one with standard conector so responding units can just unplug your pads and plug them into your machine, just walk up to a engine company with thier bay doors open and ask...zoll or lifepack is normally a safe bet) Suction (battery, hand powered, or even one that runs off your O2 tank) might be a good idea as well. some people might say to buy stuff as you go or as you need it, but there is no excuse for not being ready for anything on your first day.


•	The pack: an Olive Drab, Eagle A-III pack,  designation: BISION
o	Dimensions: W x H x D (All dimensions are approximate)
	 Main compartment: 13” x 18” x 7” = 1,638 cu in (33 cm x 45.75 cm x 18 cm = 27.175 L) 
	Front pouch: 13” x 18” x 2” = 468 cu in (33 cm x 45.75 cm x 5 cm = 7.548 L) 
	Side pouches: 5” x 13” x 1.5” = 97.5 cu in (12.75 cm x 33 cm x 3.75 cm= 1.577 L)
	Velcro® pouches: 5.5” x 4” x 1” = 22 cu in (14 cm x 10 cm x 2.5 cm = 0.350 L)
	Cargo pouches: 5” x 5” x 10” = 250 cu in (12.75 cm x 12.75 cm x 25.5 cm = 4.145 L)


•	Outside
o	1 SOFT-T tourniquet (attached to mole webbing)
o	BIG BOY® Trauma Shears (attached to waist belt)
o	2 250ml bottles .9% normal saline for irrigation (in outside pocket)
o	Glove pouch, holds 5 pairs; dispenses one at a time
o	Pilots survival knife
o	Radio pouch
o	When operating in rehab or secluded areas where the Ambulance cannot access, a small O2 tank can be attached to straps located on either the top or bottom of the pack, the other straps secure IV set.


•	First pouch	
o	adult adjustable C-color
o	1-field surgical kit, minor surgery
	Gloves
	betadine
	Sutures 3-0 chromic gut
	Scalpel handle
•	Blades
o	10
o	11
	2-pairs straight forceps
	1-pair curved forceps
	2-probes
	1-pair scissors
	1-pair tweezers
o	NIMS field guide
o	DOT, Haz-Mat guide
o	Sports medicine guide
o	ACLS guide
o	EMS field guide, Basic and intermediate
o	Speedy Spanish
o	Spanish/French question guide
o	Spanish guide
o	Write in the rain vital signs pad
o	Pen and papper

•	Main compartment:
o	Red handled bag (diagnostic kit)
	Otothamascope kit
•	Handle
•	Nasal attachment
•	Ocular attachment
•	Ear attachment
•	Dental mirrors
•	Tongue depressor that attaches to light extension
•	Place for extra batteries
	BP cuff
	Stethoscope
	Pulse ox
	Thermometer
	Braslow tape

o	Blue handled bag
	Airway kit
•	ET Handle
•	Mac blades (0,1,2,3,4)
•	Miller blades (00,1,2,3,4)
•	2oz bulb syringe for suction
•	Asherman Chest seal
•	16 or 14 gauge needle and stop cock for decompression
•	1inch roll of Tape
•	10cc syringe
•	1 adult stylet
•	1 pedi stylet
•	Et tubes, 1 each sizes 2-10


o	In bags on inside of front of bag
BAGS ATTACHED TO INSIDE OF FRONT OF BAG WITH VELCRO
1- gown
1-N95 mask
9 pairs medium gloves	1-tube oral glucose
Ammonia inhalants
Medicaine swabs
1 roll 1 inch ape          
 1 roll 2 inch tape
1 roll 3 inch tape
1 roll ½ inch waterproof tape
1 roll 1 inch waterproof tape	Surgi-lube
Alcohol preps
PVP iodine wipes
Triple anti-biotic ointment
2-maylar blankets
Pen and note pad
	Mole skin                  
 heat pads
Diphenhydramine
81mg ASA


•	On panel
o	Window punch
o	Trauma shears
o	6 set of oral airways
o	Pen
o	Eye care, loop/magnet
o	Pen light
o	Hand cleaner
o	Eye wash
o	Foot powder
o	Assorted surgical tools (forceps, tweezers, iris scissors, ect)
o	Full set NPA’s with lubricant 

Pouches removable, attached with 3 military snaps
1-CAT tourniquet
1-TK4 tourniquet
2-blood stoppers
2-ice packs
2-bulky gauze sponges
3-chest seals
2-3inch ACE wraps
1-4inch ACE wrap
1-seat belt cutter	2-cravats
50- unsterile 4x4
Assorted sterile 4x4 and 2x2
2-eye pads
Aluminum foil
2- petroleum gauze
3-8x7½ ABD pads
2-2inch sterile kling wrap
2-3insh sterile kling wrap
Assorted unsterile kling wrap

o	2-SAM splints
o	Adult BVM and one way valve for use as CPR mask
o	Ring cutter
o	Cranial Nerve assessment tool
o	Burn pad
o	Trauma dressing
o	Snake bite kit
o	OB kit
	1 x Latex Exam Gloves, Cuffed and Pre-Powdered, Sterile, Dynarex® 
	1 x Scalpel, Sterile, Disposable w/ Handle, #20 Blade, Dynarex® Medi-Cut™ 
	1 x Obstetrical Pad, Sterile, Extra Large 
	1 x Drape Sheet, 36" x 48" 
	1 x Receiving Blanket, 36" x 48" 
	4 x Disposable Towels, 14" x 18" 
	6 x Gauze Sponges, 6-Ply, Sterile, Dynarex® 
	1 x Dynarex® Bulb Syringe, Sterile 
	2 x Umbilical Cord Clamps, Sterile 
	2 x Dynarex® Alcohol Prep Pad, Large 
	2 x Dynarex® Obstetrical Towelettes 
	1 x Apron, disposable


----------



## medicdan (Jan 17, 2010)

Do a search here for discussions of film set medics, and standby (detail) gear setups, along with the endless discussions of POV kits. Do you have insurance for your work on film sets? Agreements with local ambulance companies and fire depts? Medical Control? Documentation? 

What is a dive medic? Compared with a Rescue Diver?


----------



## MMiz (Jan 17, 2010)

Here is a movie medic that had a blog with pictures of his setup.  He had several items that I wouldn't have even thought of, including a jar of cough drops.


----------



## DiveMedic (Jan 17, 2010)

emt.dan said:


> Do a search here for discussions of film set medics, and standby (detail) gear setups, along with the endless discussions of POV kits. Do you have insurance for your work on film sets? Agreements with local ambulance companies and fire depts? Medical Control? Documentation?
> 
> What is a dive medic? Compared with a Rescue Diver?



A Rescue Diver is diver trained on how to remove someone from the water in an emergency, assist panicked divers and CPR/First Aid.  A Dive Medic is trained as an EMT, with additional education in handling pressure related injuries and hyperbarics.


----------



## medicdan (Jan 17, 2010)

Interesting.... How does it differ from DAN's DMT program (if at all?) This may be something I am interested in... 
Do you work for a franchise, or on a boat, or as a chamber tech/operator? 

One of the private companies I work for has been taking more film set details recently, and I have gone... we send a BLS truck and an FS SUV with 3-4 EMTs, but no additional equipment from what is normally carried. We operate under our existing medical director, insurance, etc.


----------



## JPINFV (Jan 17, 2010)

You could always go for something like this. Go big or go home.

Link


----------



## usalsfyre (Jan 17, 2010)

JPINFV said:


> You could always go for something like this. Go big or go home.
> 
> Link



Holy crich kit Batman!!!

This guy take whackerisim to a new level. I do wonder, when he initiates ICU level of patient care in a post-apocolyptic world ,what he plans to DO with the patient....


----------



## DiveMedic (Jan 17, 2010)

emt.dan said:


> Interesting.... How does it differ from DAN's DMT program (if at all?) This may be something I am interested in...
> Do you work for a franchise, or on a boat, or as a chamber tech/operator?
> 
> One of the private companies I work for has been taking more film set details recently, and I have gone... we send a BLS truck and an FS SUV with 3-4 EMTs, but no additional equipment from what is normally carried. We operate under our existing medical director, insurance, etc.



Well, Dive Medicine is just the path that I'm taking within the program.  I'm actually taking a Marine Technologies Course at Santa Barbara College.  The program is a Commercial Diving program, which entails many aspects of the industry.  One is those is LST (Life Support Technician), for which EMT and DMT (Same as DAN) are pre-requisites.

The movie stuff is just some side work that I'm getting through a friend of mine to make ends meet while I finish school.


----------



## JPINFV (Jan 17, 2010)

Oh, and don't forget about the supplement kit!


----------



## mycrofft (Jan 18, 2010)

*Some slack, y'all!*

If you are going into a group support role, and you are ignorant of the contents or condition of any kit prepared by the employer or the demandof tasking, pack heavy, then thin it down. Not "whackerism", but enthusiasm and lack of advice from a real set medic.

Don't forget your union card (IATSE). This will take you months of actual work to get, and it isn't free.

Since that seems not to be an issue, I assume this is a jackleg affair. Watch out, as with any deal like this, that you have real and accessible medical control, and that you can pull the plug if stuff gets hairy. Firmly ask to see the insurance which covers you. 

(PS: I spent months looking into this, it isn't nearly as easy as it sounds. Google it thoroughly and email the various people already offering their services, as for advice).


----------



## karaya (Jan 18, 2010)

You're forgetting the most important item in your kit that you will handout gobs of... band-aids!  I've worked several production locations and band-aids was the most requested item in my kit.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jan 18, 2010)

usalsfyre said:


> Holy crich kit Batman!!!
> 
> This guy take whackerisim to a new level. I do wonder, when he initiates ICU level of patient care in a post-apocolyptic world ,what he plans to DO with the patient....


 
Fix him and let him go of course! (Duh.....)  jk

That is crazy unless he is his own private EMS provider.


----------



## John E (Jan 19, 2010)

*I'm curious...*



ki4mus said:


> try looking at galls for bags and premade kits.....then find it somewhere else cheaper.......savelifes.com (I think) has good prices on alot of stuff, Chinook has some cool toys, and E-bay is awesome if you play it right
> 
> 
> be careful about carrying meds, being in more of a "stationed" roll you might be able to get away with some NSAIDs, ant-acids, and basic OTC meds, ask your medical director or state office of EMS...
> ...




Where do you work that you can carry and use that surgical equipment as an EMT-B?

Likewise on the tourniquets.

I work full time as a Set Medic and I don't carry or bring that much trauma gear. Who's your medical control?

Again, just curious.

John E


----------



## ki4mus (Jan 19, 2010)

the bag is used for several things, along with my using it in place of agency jump-kits, it gets used on disaster relief and medical missions.

what does cert. level have to do with tourniquets for hemorrage control? 

also, I havent got around to updating my status from basic.


----------



## nomofica (Jan 19, 2010)

usalsfyre said:


> Holy crich kit Batman!!!
> 
> This guy take whackerisim to a new level. I do wonder, when he initiates ICU level of patient care in a post-apocolyptic world ,what he plans to DO with the patient....



My thoughts exactly... 

First time I've ever seen Oxy and Hydrocodone and the such in a first aid kit before...


----------



## John E (Jan 19, 2010)

*and again I ask...*



ki4mus said:


> the bag is used for several things, along with my using it in place of agency jump-kits, it gets used on disaster relief and medical missions.
> 
> what does cert. level have to do with tourniquets for hemorrage control?
> 
> also, I havent got around to updating my status from basic.




I couldn't help but notice that you completely avoided the actual questions I posed.

What agency do you work that allows you to use surgical instruments? Almost forgot, when are you doing suturing in the field exactly?

As for the tourniquets, some agencies don't allow their use, other agencies severely limit their usage, I'm curious as to what agency you work for that apparently not only condones their usage but has their personnel carrying them around with them on a personal level.

Thanks.

John E


----------



## John E (Jan 19, 2010)

*mycrofft...*

pretty much nailed it. 

I'd be very wary of working on an independent film project, especially as a first time job. 

At a minimum, get yourself some malpractice insurance. Independent film companies are notorious for skimping on things like insurance and if they have production insurance you won't be covered for any action you take medically.

Unless you're making a pretty good day rate and the production is going to last  several weeks, you're going to be spending more money than you'll be making, unless you go absolutely bare bones. 

If you're serious, send me a PM and I'll share some more equipment ideas with you, you won't be needing any minor surgery kits or sutures by the way...

John E


----------



## ki4mus (Jan 19, 2010)

I didn't avoid it, that equipment is used out of country (no agency, operating at "level of compatancy")

while my agency does not yet do field suturing as standing orders, it is part of the equipment that is used in other instances (but I have done it under medical control for a laceration to the hand.)

our area is going under a shift from A.B.C to C.A.B. where (depending on the agencies OMD) tourniquets are used second line to direct pressure (in accordance with National Registry) and 1st line for major hemmorage in MCI at all levels of certification.


I belong to 3 agencies, but the one that this kit used most for is Craig County Rescue. (in VA)  

the surgical kit get tools have been used mainly for the forceps for hemorage control, once for clamping off a busted shunt, and a couple times for removing objects in the airway.


----------



## John E (Jan 19, 2010)

*Thanks...*

I appreciate your response. 

John E


----------



## rmellish (Jan 20, 2010)

JPINFV said:


> You could always go for something like this. Go big or go home.
> 
> Link



crazy, especially the part where he says he has no medical training. Talk about playing with toys without the instruction manual


----------



## CAOX3 (Jan 20, 2010)

JPINFV said:


> You could always go for something like this. Go big or go home.
> 
> Link




Ridiculous...


----------



## VentMedic (Jan 20, 2010)

You stated you are "trained" as a Dive Medic. Do you have your DMT certification and is it up to date? Is this through DAN or NBDHMT?

If you are going to be employed for offshore sets as a DMT (NBDHMT), you will still be working under a Medical Director. Wouldn't it be wise to contact him/her for a suggested list based on what you will be allowed to do. Just because you can do several invasive things as a DMT, does not mean you will, can or should.


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (Jan 20, 2010)

VentMedic said:


> You stated you are "trained" as a Dive Medic. Do you have your DMT certification and is it up to date? Is this through DAN or NBDHMT?
> 
> If you are going to be employed for offshore sets as a DMT (NBDHMT), you will still be working under a Medical Director.



Not always true. I know two Paramedics who worked doing the movie thing on the side. They did not have a medical director. So I would look into this. Sometimes things like this are a bit sketchy when it comes to liability. I also have a friend who does high school football games.... once again no medical director.
     I have answered craigslist ads for medics on movie sets and also found out there was no medical director. In cases like this I guess your suppose to get permission from your own medical director... but I would look into that part to cover your self. The people I know who did these things did so at there own at risk and have been in the field a very long time.


----------



## VentMedic (Jan 20, 2010)

schulz said:


> Not always true. I know two Paramedics who worked doing the movie thing on the side. They did not have a medical director. So I would look into this. Sometimes things like this are a bit sketchy when it comes to liability. I also have a friend who does high school football games.... once again no medical director.
> I have answered craigslist ads for medics on movie sets and also found out there was no medical director. In cases like this I guess your suppose to get permission from your own medical director... but I would look into that part to cover your self. The people I know who did these things did so at there own at risk and have been in the field a very long time.


 
Do your Paramedic friends carry around a full med bag and ALS equipment in their cars without any connection to an agency or MD?

You can also be called a "set medic" with the scope of a basic ARC first aider.

Doing basic first aid is one situation but working with the scope of Dive Medic with meds and needles, a medical director will be involved if the company is U.S. based. I also doubt if many medical directors will allow their Paramedics to "free lance" under their name and insurance for another company unless a previous contractual agreement is reached between that company and the physician.


----------



## VentMedic (Jan 20, 2010)

schulz said:


> I also have a friend who does high school football games.... once again no medical director.


 
BTW, high school football teams generally do have a team doctor who may even be present at the games. It is rare now to have a team that doesn't have a doctor for advisement and medical clearance rather then relying on a GP. An Athletic Trainer may also be present at these games as well as the ambulance. If your friends are not working out of an ambulance, they will still have to call 911.


----------



## John E (Jan 20, 2010)

*Anyone...*

that would attempt ALS/invasive procedures without being under medical control for a film or television show is simply asking to be sued.

Doesn't matter what "a friend" said or what sort of ad anyone replies to.

While they don't enjoy legal status as a medical provider, the union that Set Medics belong to has a Medical Director and we work under their guidance.

The minimum level of training to join the union is EMT-B, there are Paramedics and RN's and even MD's who work on sets, all under the medical control of the union's Medical Director.

While it's true that theoretically anyone with a first aid kit can call themselves a "Set Medic" the reality is that they can only get hired by non-union productions. No union affiliated production company will hire a MFR to work on a set. 

John E


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (Jan 21, 2010)

VentMedic said:


> BTW, high school football teams generally do have a team doctor who may even be present at the games. It is rare now to have a team that doesn't have a doctor for advisement and medical clearance rather then relying on a GP. An Athletic Trainer may also be present at these games as well as the ambulance. If your friends are not working out of an ambulance, they will still have to call 911.


The football guys are the only medical staff and they act as basic first aiders, but do carry a BLS bag and just call 911. 

I work event stand by under a medical director. I work a lot with an athletic trainer during contact sports but there is hardly ever a doctor. Its just the trainer and I, sometimes they only get 1 of us for things like roller derby or martial arts. The higher end martial arts normally have an onsite doctor but not always.


----------



## triemal04 (Jan 21, 2010)

VentMedic said:


> BTW,* high school football teams generally do have a team doctor who may even be present at the games*. It is rare now to have a team that doesn't have a doctor for advisement and medical clearance rather then relying on a GP. An Athletic Trainer may also be present at these games as well as the ambulance. If your friends are not working out of an ambulance, they will still have to call 911.


Negative.  Some schools may be lucky enough to be able to afford the services of an MD or have one volunteer his/her time, but here, and I'm pretty positive nationwide, the vast majority will have an athletic trainer only.


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Jan 21, 2010)

JPINFV said:


> You could always go for something like this. Go big or go home.
> 
> Link



"I'm starting EMT school next semester, should i buy one of these to be prepared for class?":unsure:


----------



## VentMedic (Jan 22, 2010)

triemal04 said:


> Negative. Some schools may be lucky enough to be able to afford the services of an MD or have one volunteer his/her time, but here, and I'm pretty positive nationwide, the* vast majority will have an athletic trainer only*.


 

Look at the surveys that have been done recently in many of the states now that high sports related injuries have been in the news.

The Athletic Trainers are probably working under a Medical Director who happens to be a doctor. Read their scope of practice in most states since they are licensed.

I don't know what state you are in but here is Washington. This also applies to any state that licenses Athletic Trainers which is most of the 50 states.

http://www.wsata.com/files/legislation/2006/practice_of_athletic_training_overview.pdf

*Practice of Athletic Training Overview*
Athletic Trainers are board certified health care practitioners specializing in the prevention,
care and management of injuries and medical conditions related to physical activity. The
Certified Athletic Trainer* works under the direction of a physician, and most often operates*​*under standing orders or from a referral without direct supervision.*


----------



## VentMedic (Jan 22, 2010)

BTW, Athletic Trainers are very well educated and have achieved national organization with state associations to get legislative support for their profession.  Maybe EMS could take a lesson from them as well. 

http://www.nata.org/districts/index.htm


----------



## triemal04 (Jan 22, 2010)

VentMedic said:


> Look at the surveys that have been done recently in many of the states now that high sports related injuries have been in the news.
> 
> The Athletic Trainers are probably working under a Medical Director who happens to be a doctor. Read their scope of practice in most states since they are licensed.
> 
> ...


Well it's not an outright lie on your part, but close enough that it really doesn't matter I suppose.  There is a difference between having a team doctor that actually interacts with, treats, supervises, and is present during games and/or practice's and a team doctor that let's an athletic trainer function under their license and is not present.  The former may be available in some school's I have no doubt.  The latter is what will be available in the vast majority of schools, and maybe not even that.  And often, that doctor will be "supervising" every sport in that particular school or more likely school district.  In essence for those of you living in fantasyland, that means that the athletic trainer, not a doctor will be responsible for the athletes care.  (which I'm ok with really; most trainers get a huge amount of education before they can function in that role)  So, basically, to keep everyone honest and on the same page, school teams MIGHT have a doctor that is technically "their" doctor...but that doesn't mean that the doctor actually does anything for them.

Perhaps you would like to post some of these "surveys" that you speak of?


----------



## VentMedic (Jan 22, 2010)

triemal04 said:


> *Well it's not an outright lie on your part, but close enough that it really doesn't matter I suppose.* There is a difference between having a team doctor that actually interacts with, treats, supervises, and is present during games and/or practice's and a team doctor that let's an athletic trainer function under their license and is not present. The former may be available in some school's I have no doubt. The latter is what will be available in the vast majority of schools, and maybe not even that. *And often, that doctor will be "supervising" every sport in that particular school or more likely school district.* In essence for those of you living in fantasyland, that means that the athletic trainer, not a doctor will be responsible for the athletes care. (which I'm ok with really; most trainers get a huge amount of education before they can function in that role) So, basically, to keep everyone honest and on the same page, school teams MIGHT have a doctor that is technically "their" doctor...but that doesn't mean that the doctor actually does anything for them.
> 
> Perhaps you would like to post some of these "surveys" that you speak of?


 
What part is an outright lie? Do Paramedics not work under a Medical Director?  Do YOU have absolutely no contact with your medical director? Have you even met your medical director? Is the fact that you never see your medical director why you believe this is not true? Thus by your own experiences you believe Athletic Trainers never have any contact with a physician? 

You seem not to have a clue about how team doctors are contracted or simply refuse to believe out of all the high schools in this country that is even possible. Maybe if you ever have children and if you choose to participate in their lives enough to even get involved with what happens at their school, this might be of some importance and may become a little clearer to you. 

Also, before you start working high school games you should have done a little research about the injuries involved. Maybe if you had bothered to read even some of the EMS mags and check the references you might know some of this stuff. That might save you some embarrassment of look so foolish when you try to start arguments on things you know nothing about. 

Did you even read what you quoted from my post?



> Originally Posted by *VentMedic*
> 
> 
> _BTW,* high school football teams generally do have a team doctor who may even be present at the games*. It is rare now to have a team that doesn't have a doctor for *advisement and medical clearance rather then relying on a GP.* *An Athletic Trainer may also be present at these games as well as the ambulance. If your friends are not working out of an ambulance, they will still have to call 911.*_


 
Do you understand the word "may" as in "may even be present"? Does that mean the same as "are present"? 

I never said anything about a doctor being present for every game. Did you also miss what I said the doctor is generally used for? 

I also gave you a direct link and quote about the Athletic Trainer's website in WA. There were also 49 links to the other states on that site for you to read basically the same thing about Athletic Trainers.

Now WHAT PART is a lie?


----------



## Scottpre (Jan 22, 2010)

CAOX3 said:


> Ridiculous...



No kidding. This proves the old cliche that the amount of kit is inversely proportional to the amount of training the EMT/Medic has.


----------



## EMSLaw (Jan 22, 2010)

As someone who has been both a sports official and on an ambulance for sporting event standbys, I will say that in NJ, at least, many times there is a team doctor physically on the sidelines, especially for sports that have large numbers of players and a substantial chance of traumatic injury.  Every varsity football game I've ever seen, there was at least one team doctor present, as well as both teams trainers and their interns and student assistants.  Plus an ambulance or two.


----------



## triemal04 (Jan 22, 2010)

VentMedic said:


> What part is an outright lie? Do Paramedics not work under a Medical Director?  Do YOU have absolutely no contact with your medical director? Have you even met your medical director? Is the fact that you never see your medical director why you believe this is not true? Thus by your own experiences you believe Athletic Trainers never have any contact with a physician?
> Ah venty...I said it's NOT an outright lie; what you did was pretty standard for you though.  You made a comment that was mostly true but needed to be explained further to be really accurate.  What I did was further explain it since that's something you won't ever do.  I'll ignore the personal attacks since that's just SOP for you.
> 
> You seem not to have a clue about how team doctors are contracted or simply refuse to believe out of all the high schools in this country that is even possible. Maybe if you ever have children and if you choose to participate in their lives enough to even get involved with what happens at their school, this might be of some importance and may become a little clearer to you.
> ...


Replies in red.  Now I'm sure you'll come back with more insults, personal attacks and comments that have nothing to do with what I said.  That's ok; enough has been said to clear up any misconception about schools having a doctor for their sports teams and what role, if any, that doctor will have, so I'm done.

Oh...those surveys you mentioned...got a link...or was that more hyperbole?


----------



## John E (Jan 22, 2010)

*This is all fascinating...*

but what does it have to do with what sort of gear a Set Medic uses?


Just curious...

P.S. the notion that most high schools have a "team doctor" other than a well meaning volunteer who's most likely the parent of one of the students is kinda laughable...off topic to be sure but laughable none the less.

John E


----------



## VentMedic (Jan 22, 2010)

triemal04 said:


> Replies in red. Now I'm sure you'll come back with more insults, personal attacks and comments that have nothing to do with what I said. That's ok; enough has been said to clear up any misconception about schools having a doctor for their sports teams and what role, if any, that doctor will have, so I'm done.


 



> I generally don't work football games though I do sometimes (and other sports events). And don't worry; I know plenty about the types of injuries encountered and have never had any argument with a trainer. Gee look...another insult and personal attack...what a shock...


 
No, you started the personal attacks again as usual with your accusations of me making up something as ridiculous as having a doctor as part of a high school athletic team for oversight. You just can't see how a school could possibly have a doctor for a team sport. You have just stated you don't generally work football games. It just shows how you always try to comment on something you may know little to nothing about. 


triemal04 said:


> Oh...those surveys you mentioned...got a link...or was that more hyperbole?


 
It is really not that difficult to us Google. Why do I have to spoon feed you everything?


----------



## VentMedic (Jan 22, 2010)

John E said:


> but what does it have to do with what sort of gear a Set Medic uses?


 
Different situations which still require medical direction...



John E said:


> Just curious...
> 
> P.S. the notion that most high schools have a "team doctor" other than a well meaning volunteer who's most likely the parent of one of the students is kinda laughable...off topic to be sure but laughable none the less.
> 
> John E


 
Do you not understand that Athletic Trainers work under the direction of a doctor who is contracted by the school?   

You honestly have never heard  about this at all?


----------



## John E (Jan 22, 2010)

*I'm sorry...*

ventmedic, I don't read your postings any longer.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jan 22, 2010)

To all those posting in this thread, keep it on topic or you will be getting a short vacation from here.


----------



## John E (Jan 22, 2010)

*Thank you....*

And I'll extend my earlier offer to the original poster, I work full time as a Set Medic in the entertainment industry and I would be happy to answer any questions you might have about your equipment needs by private message.



John E


----------

